# Nexus 7 Or Any Tablet Mounted



## niteryder (May 25, 2007)

After taking way too long to figure out what tablet to get and where to mount it. I think I like my solution.

I bought the nexus 7 and no way was I paying $50+ for a mount. So, with a little fab work and creativity I came up with this:










I used the 2 holes below the radio to mount it. Works perfect and the tablet does not move at all. I'll likely fab a clip at some point to lock in the table for safety.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry but.










Just my opinion.


----------



## niteryder (May 25, 2007)

Ponto said:


> Sorry but.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion.


Elaborate..


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'm not Ponto and don't make any claim to speak for him, but I have a similar feeling..

Speaking only for myself, I think it looks ghetto (in an otherwise classy car) and blocks stuff like the buttons alongside the hazard switch.

Not digging it at all, sorry.


----------



## niteryder (May 25, 2007)

It's cool, feedback is always appreciated.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yup hit the nail on the head. 

The creativity for the mounts is definitely a good idea don't get me wrong. Just covering everything up and having this massive tablet sitting there just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Sorry but.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Just buy an App Radio 2 from Pioneer. They work with Androids now...

P.S. I am fully qualified to hate this since I had a pretty ghetto looking carputer install in my two C-Classes and, for a VERY short time, the B7 A4 I used to own. Once I spent the money and installed the AVIC D3 in the B7 A4 and realized I gave up SO little from the carputer, I wondered why the **** I didn't do it in the Benz's I owned before.:facepalm:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry Ponto but you give TOO much credit...This mod deserves

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Easy now. I gotta admit. Finally someone posts and asks for opinions... 




And doesn't freak out when people don't like it. Bonus points for sure!! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

But the radio is covered!!

And yes, I still use the radio :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ponto said:


> Easy now. I gotta admit. Finally someone posts and asks for opinions...
> 
> And doesn't freak out when people don't like it. Bonus points for sure!!


I Agree.

Top marks to the OP for taking the comments well. :thumbup:


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Your car deserves a Christmas present... get her one...


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

How about this?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Sorry but.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





VWAddict said:


> I'm not Ponto and don't make any claim to speak for him, but I have a similar feeling..
> 
> Speaking only for myself, I think it looks ghetto (in an otherwise classy car) and blocks stuff like the buttons alongside the hazard switch.
> 
> Not digging it at all, sorry.





davis_449 said:


> Agreed. Just buy an App Radio 2 from Pioneer. They work with Androids now...
> 
> P.S. I am fully qualified to hate this since I had a pretty ghetto looking carputer install in my two C-Classes and, for a VERY short time, the B7 A4 I used to own. Once I spent the money and installed the AVIC D3 in the B7 A4 and realized I gave up SO little from the carputer, I wondered why the **** I didn't do it in the Benz's I owned before.:facepalm:





tcardio said:


> Sorry Ponto but you give TOO much credit...This mod deserves
> 
> [URL="[/URL]



I don't get all the hate here.. I think it looks OEM. :thumbup: If OP would mold some C4 Corvette tail lights into the rear bumper I think it could possibly be _the_ perfect A3.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

In all seriousness though, have you considered something like this? You can get it with a RAM mount ball, and I'm sure RAM mount makes a holder for your nexus. It would look MUCH better.










http://www.ttschwing.fotki.com/gadgetts_and_stuff/the_gadgett/img0973.html


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm just teasing. I don't car what people do to their cars as long as they are happy and post pics so I can be entertained


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

It's a cool idea, and if I didn't already have an RNS-E I would consider making something similar to this:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zDThVZ...top_uri=/watch?v=zDThVZzVtqw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

TBomb said:


> It's a cool idea, and if I didn't already have an RNS-E I would consider making something similar to this:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zDThVZ...top_uri=/watch?v=zDThVZzVtqw&feature=youtu.be


Even then...APP RADIO. Seriously, if you are ****ing around on FB while it's docked in your dash or pulling it out to do so while driving or ****ing with it while at a red light and missing the green holding up traffic then are forced to gun it when the light turns yellow leaving me and the rest of the blocked up traffic to sit through another red light because you were distracted, you deserve public execution.:screwy:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

davis_449 said:


> Even then...APP RADIO. Seriously, if you are ****ing around on FB while it's docked in your dash or pulling it out to do so while driving or ****ing with it while at a red light and missing the green holding up traffic then are forced to gun it when the light turns yellow leaving me and the rest of the blocked up traffic to sit through another red light because you were distracted, you deserve public execution.:screwy:



Damn bro, tell us how you really feel :laugh:


----------



## niteryder (May 25, 2007)

I love what happened to this thread.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

In my car:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Which mounts you have there Ballo?


----------



## niteryder (May 25, 2007)

Looks better at night. lol


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

beckermanex said:


> Which mounts you have there Ballo?


The top one (phone mount) is a GadgeTT V1 with Nuvi ball and universal phone cradle. http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/gadgetts_and_stuff/the_gadgett/sam-0110.html

The bottom one is a Brodit (Proclip) #853415 mount with a RAM ball base (RAM-B-347U), RAM Arm (RAP-B-201U), and RAM universal small tablet cradle (RAM-B-238U & RAM-HOL-TAB-SMU). 

To the OP's point, my solutions weren't cheap, but to me, they're functional, clean, and allow access to all my controls without interference.


----------

